

A dark trend runs through this year's Web 2.0 tech summit - ssclafani
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_16640661?nclick_check=1

======
pedalpete
I think this article plays on a limited mentality.

But really, how does the actions of these big internet companies hinder the
development of new industries and businesses?

Did the existence of Yahoo Mail or Hotmail stop the development of Facebook
(both communications mediums). Yelp didn't stop the growth of Groupon, etc.
etc.

So, if the author is suggesting that there won't be another location based
game like FourSquare, so what? We don't need more businesses doing the same
thing, there are so many things out there that haven't been done yet.

This isn't the end of internet growth or a 'playground for startups' any more
than the airplane stopped the innovation of the automobile.

